# たりする usages?



## Shenrais

I understand it can be used to make a list of the main things you did (and there could be more)

この間、テレビを見たり、日本語を勉強したり、スカイプで友達と話したりしました。

However there are a few times where I saw this grammar pattern used and had no idea why it was used. Such as

何かタイプすると、間違った事を言ったり書いたりする恐怖があります。

映画が始まったら携帯電話を使ったり大声で話したりするのはやめましょう。

学校で昼ご飯を食べたら、美味しかったり美味しくなかったりします。

So I'm not sure what other ways this grammar can be used in as these three seem sort of different than what I knew. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## karlalou

たり is a conjunction like 'or' or 'and' when we bring up an example or examples. It's not only to line up things you did.

We often use たり for just one example as well implying there's more. By implying so we can also soften the expression: 間違って変なことを言ったりしないか心配になります。

I think たり always has a feel of vagueness comparing to the expressions without it like these:
今日はテレビを見て、日本語を勉強して、スカイプで友達と話しました。
何かをタイプするとき、間違って変なことを言わないか心配になります。
映画が始まったら、携帯電話の使用を避け、物音を立てるのを慎みましょう。
学校の給食は、美味しいことも美味しくないこともあります。


----------



## frequency

Shenrais said:


> I understand it can be used to make a list of the main things


Yes, you're listing similar things using the similar verbs, but in the last example you're listing contradicting things using adjectives: delicious/not delicious.
Compare: _Say good or nice_ and _Say yes or no_. Yours is the second one.


----------



## Shenrais

Thank you both for your replies. I just originally thought that たり was basically the verb version of や

I guess I'm just still not entirely sure when I'm supposed to use this really.


----------



## karlalou

Shenrais said:


> I just originally thought that たり was basically the verb version of や


Aha! Indeed, たり follows a verb while や follows a noun, but they are particles and have a similar role, but it seems this た in たり is nothing to do with the past tense.


----------



## frequency

In your examples, you're listing using たり as you said.
I suppose you're wondering why this
この間、テレビを見て、日本語を勉強して、スカイプで友達と話しました。
can be
この間、テレビを見たり、日本語を勉強したり、スカイプで友達と話したりしました。

Both are of course okay but the second one is colloquial.

Furthermore, guess this single use: スカイプで友達と話したりしましたか？

In this usage you're estimating and asking, the hearer did any other things with his or her friend, not only skyping: _Did you talk with your friend via Skype (and other things)?_

In your third example, if you say 携帯電話を使い大声で話すのはやめましょう, you're limiting only these two cases. But using たり, you can suggest other things that possibly cause trouble.
Let me explain once again: you're listing actions and suggesting other actions. But the last one is a bit different.

や？Perhaps it's good for listing nouns. ペットとして、犬や猫やうさぎが人気です。

I don't know if my post is answering your question, but feel free ask again what you want to know.


----------



## Shenrais

Alright  so I've read all your replies and tried to get this into my head so I want to try and make a sentence and see if I have this sort of nuance correct.

As far as I get from this I can use this to just list a bunch of verbs in any order at all whereas the て form lists them in a specific order. It seems like it can used like "or" in the sense of giving a few examples in this sense



1。日本語を書いたり読んだりできる人は、この部屋に誰もいません。 (There is nobody in this room who can read or write Japanese)

2。レストランで食べたり、美術館の絵を見たり、買い物をしたりするために、あの町に3回以上行ったことがあります。 (I've been to that town over three times to eat at the restaurant, shop, as well as look at the paintings of the art museum)

3。どうすればいいのか分からない場合は、ゲームをしたり、ルールに慣れたりするのは難しいかもしれません。 (It may be difficult to get used to the rules or play the game if you don't know what to do)

Do these work?


----------



## karlalou

All the three sentences are perfect.


----------



## Shenrais

Thanks


----------



## frequency

2 and 3 are okay. 1 is casually okay.

_IF_ the person is required writing and reading only, say 日本語を読み書きできる人は. He is required speaking and listing too, but you don't think you need to mention it, say 日本語を書いたり読んだりできる人は. This one can suggest more performances than 読み書き.


----------

